# Outer Banks Advice



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

I am headed to the Outer Banks the first week in June. I have never been there before and this is a last minute trip. I am looking for the best place or island to go surf/pier fishing without a 4x4. I would love to go to a place that is not packed. lol. I'm taking the wife, and I am not(she is not) really interested in what we catch, as long as we are catching fish. Also any advice on hotels in the area would be helpful.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

All along Pea island there are pull offs were you can park an just walk to the beach and it takes very little effort an you can have a wildernes beach expierence. I will be there the week of 6/10 myself and stay in buxton. Great place to be. Grab some blood worms,shrimp an some cut bait an plop yourself on any beach that suits you look for shell beds fish around them they tend to be active areas. Let me know what area you are staying in an can get more detailed.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

You're going to love the outer banks. there is a great atmosphere there for fishing, but unfortunately timing is so much here. Kitty hawk is great and so is Mateo and kill devil hills. It's all wonderful for so many reasons, one downfall is that catches have been on the decline for nine years strait!. although the good news is that it is still much better than so many other places to fish. you will have a great time. Try your luck down at the Oregon Inlet or on one of the piers. If you want to catch fish for sure, get on a boat and try to go out a few miles if possible. Let us know how you did.


----------



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

I am planning on staying in Kill Devil Hills. I have been looking into Pea Island and Hateras. From what I have researched, it looks like a good place. Are the pulloffs far from the beach? From what I have read, it is usually not packed with people. Any other suggestions for surf fishing places or piers that do not require a good hike or a 4x4?


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Try this site it in the area www.avalonpier.com/ It`s in kill devil hills

so it should be right up your alley.Try www.OuterBanksFishing.com


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got back from OBX we stayed in duck. Fishing was both good somedays and bad other days. Local's told us it gets very busy after Memorial Day. Was told the traffic is backed up alot because only ONE road there. Send me a PM and I'll go into more info about the Restaurants


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.outer-banks.nc.us/obifishreport/

I like to fish two rods. One in my hand which can be a 7 foot surf rod and the other a 10 foot rod. You can buy the same quality surf rod as you can rent for what it cost to rent for the week. So I would say buy a surf rod there. The short rod is for the area just beyond the first sand bar and in. The other is for gun slinging to other side of the first bar for blues. The stuff in close mullet and croaker are better eating than the blues. But the Blues can be big and fun!

If you get a chance do a make up charter or even a headboat out of Oregon inlet this trip or next. You won regret it! And yes you will be back there its a great place to vacation. Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

One I forgot about www.reddrumtackle.com


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr. Roostertail said:


> I would love to go to a place that is not packed.


If this is an important consideration, I would suggest looking at the Rodanthe/Waves/Salvo area. You can almost always find a piece of beach all for yourself, and the isolated, laid-back atmosphere makes this my favorite part of OBX. Plus, this part of Hatteras Island is so narrow you can literally see the sound and the ocean at the same time...fish both, too.

In Kill Devil Hills, you'll be 15-20 miles north of Oregon Inlet. My area is 15-20 miles south of the inlet. It's centrally located, so you can easily visit Hatteras and Buxton and Okracoke to the south, or take a day trip to fish the point. And it's close enough to Nags Head, Kill Devil and Kitty Hawk to the north.

The first week of June is not quite peak season, so the crowds on Pea island might not be terrible, but it won't be what you'd necessarily call peaceful. On the other hand, Waves and Salvo are, to me, like the Outer Banks used to be.

I'd recommend a 9-footer for an general purpose surf rod. Get yourself some Gotcha Plugs for the piers and bridges, and some Sting Silvers and Hopkins spoons for the surf and cast away! All the tackle shops rent gear if you decide you want an 11- or 12-foot heaver to get your metal our farther, and they're very helpful with info on what is biting and where, and what gear you should use.

If an offshore charter is not in your budget, or if you don't want to go out there, an inshore charter is affordable and you will catch lots of fish. But the surf and the piers are productive too. And fun.

Good Luck!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be in Rodanthe June 3-10. It is not crowded where we are at. The only crowd is on Saturday when you try to drive to the rental agency. I can't wait!


----------



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for all of the advice. I am really looking forward to it. I have been to Hilton Head the last couple of years which was great, but it is time for something different. Do you suggest that I buy the bait (shrimp and squid) at the tackle shops, or is there a Wal-Mart on the islands? I plan on bringing a casting net and trying my luck at some bait fish, but I am not going to hold my breath. I also have a couple of Sabiki's. I dont know if they would be good off of the piers or not. Are there any regulations on bait fish?


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

A bunch of bait an tackle shops in that area fresh mullet is best cut bait an bunker looks dead on a shad but fresh is the key. shrimp an blood worms are easy to come buy.I always buy a few extra pounds of bunker its cheap an cut it up into small chunks an chum the whole time I fish.At night it`s a good way to catch sharks.chum brings them right in My 8 year old son cought a 3 footer last year. You talk about proud he still brags about.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Take a look at this website too. Same format as OGF and has alot of reports from around NC. I am heading to Topsail Beach, NC in July and I have gotten some good info off of there.

www.surfandpier.com

Jake


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Outer Banks Fishing Pier....goto end and talk to the guys live bait fishing....nuff said.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Outer Banks Fishing Pier....goto end and talk to the guys live bait fishing....nuff said.


Just talked to my father today and he told me that flounder are really hitting. He caught some small 14 to 17 inchers but also a couple 20 inch one right off that same pier. :B


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

Good for you, I love pier fishing. I actually fished the outer banks piers last summer. This is DJ Samwise's guide to pier fishing the Outer Banks:

*Flounder (any bottom feeders) Fishing:*
1. 2 oz. weights
2. Wire Leader Hooks 
3. 2 Hook Spreader Rig - (Ask for them at any local bait/tackle shop)

The 2 hook spreader rig takes your leader hooks and spreads them out so that you have two pieces of *FRESH* (do not buy frozen) shrimp at different depths. The rig has a large swivel at the bottom to which you attach the 2 oz. weight. This keeps the rig at the bottom of the ocean where the flounder are. 

*Blue Fish Fishing:*
1. Metal Jerk Lure 
2. 24" Steel Leader

I baught a $25 rod/reel combo to use while I was down there because its too hard to transfer those long poles too and from. Put a strong swivel on your line and attack the leader to it. Then attack the lure to your leader. You'll know when the blue fish are running because people go nuts and you can see the schools of them thrashing the water. Just throw the lure off the pier as far as you can and then jerk the lure from side to side while reeling in as fast as you can. The more action the faster they'll hit. I caught 28 blue's in 30 minutes my last day. You'll usually hit a few spanish mackerals if the blues are running and they're fun too. 

I caught too many blue fish to count when I went. If you want a good recipe for them, PM me and I'll give you mine. A lot of people only like blue fish for sport, but if you prepare them right, they're just as tasty as a bluegill or sunfish. 

List of Piers 

Good luck, take some pictures for all of us.


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

Good for you, I love pier fishing. I actually fished the outer banks piers last summer. This is DJ Samwise's guide to pier fishing the Outer Banks:
*Flounder (any bottom feeders) Fishing:*
1. 2 oz. weights
2. Wire Leader Hooks 
3. 2 Hook Spreader Rig - (Ask for them at any local bait/tackle shop)
The 2 hook spreader rig takes your leader hooks and spreads them out so that you have two pieces of *FRESH* (do not buy frozen) shrimp at different depths. The rig has a large swivel at the bottom to which you attach the 2 oz. weight. This keeps the rig at the bottom of the ocean where the flounder are. 
*Blue Fish Fishing:*
1. Metal Jerk Lure 
2. 24" Steel Leader
I baught a $25 rod/reel combo to use while I was down there because its too hard to transfer those long poles too and from. Put a strong swivel on your line and attack the leader to it. Then attack the lure to your leader. You'll know when the blue fish are running because people go nuts and you can see the schools of them thrashing the water. Just throw the lure off the pier as far as you can and then jerk the lure from side to side while reeling in as fast as you can. The more action the faster they'll hit. I caught 28 blue's in 30 minutes my last day. You'll usually hit a few spanish mackerals if the blues are running and they're fun too. 
I caught too many blue fish to count when I went. If you want a good recipe for them, PM me and I'll give you mine. A lot of people only like blue fish for sport, but if you prepare them right, they're just as tasty as a bluegill or sunfish. 
List of Piers 
Good luck, take some pictures for all of us.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What do you think the fishing would be like on the Oregon Inlet around July 4th?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Archman,

I have never been down there that late in the summer but from what I gather the fishing gets tougher as the summer moves along so you may have to work for anything. But then again we often have to do that here too so what's new right?

The lure that DJSamwise linked to on the Basspro site is the Gotcha's that someoen else mentioned. Those are the most popular pier lure. They allow you to work a bait high in the water column and fast. Not many lures will allow for that when you are 25' above the surface.

I would suggest to check out all ofthe links listed and in particular the pier web sites as the time draws nearer. That will give you a good idea what to expect.

Good luck and be sure to give us a report.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mr. Roostertail,

We were there about 3 years ago during the first week in June and the fishing was not real hot but we managed a few. The water was unseasonably cool when we were there due to the weather pulling cold water to the shoreline. That really slows the shoreline bite down. We only managed a few mullet from the surf but we did a little better on the pier. We were able to get a few small flounder and blues. I also hooked into what I think was a ray that decided he was not stopping until he hit the gulf stream. He cut me off on the pier piling as he rounded the front. It was still quite a thrill feeling the incredible power. I would definitely recommend also that you give the piers a try.

Good luck!!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I am heading that way on 6/9 staying in buxton right on the beach.The cobia have been showing up along with schools of blue fish an spainish mackrel.I have seen the water temp change as much as ten degrees in a day so don`t let cold water temps get to you.There is a wall mart in the kittyhawk nagshead area right on hwy12.I stop an stock up on tackle before heading down to buxton.You can pick up a decent rig for cheap compaired to what you pay at one of the local tackle shops.When its windy on the beach I use up to 5oz of lead to keep my line down.When casting watch out for the seagulls I have crunched a few birds when casting it`s not a pretty site.5oz of lead does a number on them.That being said if you see birds working that is were you want to fish.I am staying at the lightview hotel in buxton driveing a green trailblazer so if you see me give out a shout.Incomeing tide is the best time to fish day or night. GL FH OUT.


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

I don't know of any regulations on bait fish, but I would recommend getting ur bait at a shop rather than walmart. The bait shops have the fresh shrimp. You mentioned the oregon inlet, if you by chance catch a few croakers, cut the filets off the side of it and rig the meet on a hook with a large sinker about 36" above the bait. Cast this out as far as you possible can near the bridge and hope for a striped bass! I have a buddy who charters down there and he took me out for stripers last year, we caught 20 stripers in about 2 hours with the sizes ranging between 22" - 38". FUN TIMES! If you're interested in cheap charter with an excellent captain (lil rough around the edges, but he's the best), let me know and I'll get his # for you. He's based out of Wanchese.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I leave tomorrow.  One day in Colonial Williamsburg then a week on the beach.


----------



## Mr. Roostertail (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for all of the advice. When fishing for the blues with the Gotcha plugs off of the piers, what size/action/line weight do you use? I would love to use my bass gear, but I do not want to tear that up. I also have the surf rods. Also, is it shoulder to shoulder in the early mornings, or is there enough room to breath? I assume that the piers are open 24 hours?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I use bass outfits to fish with gotchas for Spanish and blues. My fav. gotcha is silver with a red head and a deer hair tail. Reel it kinda fast and jerking it so it falls a foot or so. Make sure your using a good leader, steal or 25lb mono. I use 12 to 15lb test line. Early morning when the sun is just coming up is the best time. Blues also love fresh cut mullet. you can get it at seafood depts. in stores or cast netting in the inlets. Good luck and let us know how you do.. Piers are big enough that your not going to have much of a crowd real early. Just watch the regulars and fish were they are fishing. Talk to them and they will give you advice.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Check it out under beach photos www.reddrumtackle.com some of the cobia pictures are wild By the way when I mentioned wallmart I said tackle not bait no big deal.I like the freshist bait I can find it makes a big difference.Keep the sand out of your gearI always tote along a extra jug of fresh water in case my reel hits the sand.See you on the beach don`t forget your sunscreen they will be calling you cincinnati red legs.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

All good suggestions - here's one more after 16 years of hitting the OBX around Nags Head. Binoculars - If fish are on at a pier, or in the surf, or on the inlet bridge, you can tell pretty quickly because you will see people catching them. Its not like freshwater fishing, you don't necessarily want to be by yourself, as those in the know will likely be where the fish are. If someone sees you catch a trout or spanish or bluefish, it will be shoulder to shoulder in short order. Last time I was down there we drove around (on the road) for 45 minutes just watching the action at different spots, ended up tearing up the spots and stripers at the OI bridge while the pier folks were getting skunked.


----------



## 14shadow (Apr 1, 2006)

I just got back from the Outer Banks. We took a charter out of Oregon Inlet "The Outrigger". We weren't sure until the last minute if we were going to be able to get out and we had to cut our trip short because o Tropical Storm Alberto.

We caught 11 tuna (one short of our limit) that weighed a total of 795 pounds. We caught 3 citation fish (similar to a fishohio award) for tuna over 100 pounds. I caught a 103 pounder, the biggest was 118 pounds. 
Cost for the charter was $1375. Worth every penny and would highly recommend this captain. This was my second time doing this. It is unlike any fishing you have ever done.


----------

